# extensive knee debridement w hematoma removal



## peporter (Oct 3, 2008)

The surgeon did arthroscopy of knee with extensive debridement and evacuation of hematoma. With extensive debridement, which arthroscopic code should I use? Can I use 29877, 29874 or 29871?  Or am I looking at this wrong? Thanks, Paula


----------



## mbort (Oct 3, 2008)

paula, can you post the note, or send it to me via my e-mail and I'll take a look for you.


----------



## peporter (Oct 6, 2008)

*op note for knee debridement*

PROCEDURE
The patient was seen in the preop holding by department of orthopedics
and anesthesia, at which time we identified the right lower extremity
for the appropriate extremity for the procedure. I placed my initials
on the extremity for identification. He was given IV antibiotics
preoperatively for prophylaxis. He was taken back to the OR suite and
placed supine on a well-padded OR table. He was placed under anesthesia
without complication. The well-padded tourniquet was placed on the
right upper thigh. The extremity was sterilely prepped and draped in
the normal fashion. The leg was exsanguinated, and the tourniquet was
inflated to 350 mmHg. The sutures from the inferomedial and
inferolateral portals were removed. The trocar and cannulas placed in
the inferomedial and inferolateral portal. The suprapatellar pouch was
entered. The cannula was used to irrigate out the wound, the knee
initially, as well as the blood. Once this was completed, the scope was
placed in the cannula and a large shaver was placed in the inferomedial
portal, and the joint was extensively debrided. There was a significant
amount of clotted blood. The ACL graft was probed and felt to be
intact. This was very stable. The remainder of the knee was irrigated
out and extensively debrided. The hematoma was evacuated. After 9
liters normal saline was run through the knee, a drain was placed
through a small incision superior laterally in the knee. The
instruments were all withdrawn and portals were closed with suture. The
drain was hooked up to suction. Local anesthetic was injected. Sterile
dressing was applied, as well as cold therapy pack. The patient's knee
was placed in a hinged knee range of motion brace. The tourniquet was
released. The patient was then awakened from anesthesia without
complication and transferred to the Post Anesthesia Care Unit in stable
condition.


----------



## CJoy0724 (Aug 9, 2010)

Did you ever find an answer on this one? I have a very similar case and am not sure how to code it...


----------

